# WANTED Sunny / Pulsar / GTI-R Standard wheels and air box



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

I know it's a bit of a long shot but anyone out there with a set of original Sunny/ Pulsar / GTI-R wheels and standard air box they want to sell? Best to contact me on 07810278583 as i'm not on here so much these days. Let me know! Cheers John


----------

